

Five Reasons Apple Should Open Source The iPhone - smikhanov
http://whurley.com/2008/12/10/five-reasons-apple-should-open-source-the-iphone/

======
blasdel

      +1
      
      I want everyone to understand that this blog is about generating ideas. So I don’t consider these perfect.
      They’re just a few suggestions that Apple should keep in mind.
    
      So, add “+1″ if you’re in favor of a more open iPhone and “-1″ if you’re not. Then we’ll see what you have to say;
      which is what really matters imho.
    

What a concern-trolling asshole. For all the "open-source community" bonafides
he professess to have, it doesn't seem as if he's written any code his whole
life. It looks like he was just another new-media douchebag making _CDROMs_ in
Macromedia Director in 1997, and happened to be in the right place at the
right time as that bubble burst:
[http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewA...](http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9049259)

------
speek
One reason why they shouldn't: It makes them money.

Not that open source != profit, but I guess it'd be less efficient.

